# New



## njlott49 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Need help with billing OB Ultrasound/Non Stress Test*

Does anyone know the correct way to bill 76815-76817 with a Fetal Non Stress Test without the Stress Test being bundled into the Ultra sound?  We are getting way to many denials on this and are not sure if a .59 modifier is the correct way to bill the Stress Test.


----------



## kellyg (Apr 30, 2008)

We bill our NST w/modifier 59 in these situations and get them paid.

Kelly
CPC/ob-gyn


----------



## njlott49 (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks Kelly, I am new at the coding end of this and I felt that might be the correct modifier, but wasn't sure.  I didn't want to send out incorrect information.


----------

